# No Undervolting Options for Intel 10710U?



## Drackyr (Jan 3, 2020)

Been trying to install both XTU and Throttlestop, got the ''unsupported CPU'' error with both. My CPU is hitting the 80s while gaming, no bueno. The CPU is -conveniently- placed inside the chassis of a Prestige 14.

Any ideas? Thank you all in advance.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 3, 2020)

Your issue might be related to this or not? I'm going to guess that Throttlestop doesn't recognize the CPUID.








						Throttlestop does not work on HP elitebook x360 1040 G6
					

Hi @all,  i tried to use Throttlestop with HP elitebook x360 1040 G6, but it doesn't work. I can't undervolt cpu for reducing Temperature.  Does anybody know, why it is not working? I added some pictures. There you can see, that the measured voltage is not equal to set voltage.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




@unclewebb


----------



## Drackyr (Jan 3, 2020)

What? ... sigh.

Might be. I can't believe I'm not going to be able to undervolt the CPU. Mine is an MSI Prestige 14, but from the looks of it, who knows. I read XTU doesn't work with the U series, didn't think it'd be that bad though. This means I can't even use the BIOS in order to get it done.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 3, 2020)

Drackyr said:


> What? ... sigh.
> 
> Might be. I can't believe I'm not going to be able to undervolt the CPU. Mine is an MSI Prestige 14, but from the looks of it, who knows. I read XTU doesn't work with the U series, didn't think it'd be that bad though. This means I can't even use the BIOS in order to get it done.


Unfortunately undervolting a Intel mobile CPU is dead after the SGX exploit aka Plundervolt.



			Plundervolt


----------



## Drackyr (Jan 3, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Unfortunately undervolting a Intel mobile CPU is dead after the SGX exploit aka Plundervolt.
> 
> 
> 
> Plundervolt



Are 80-85ºC temps safe for an extended period on a rather ultrabook-y laptop? I'm smh right now man.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 3, 2020)

Should be okay, it's under the thermal throttle limit (100°C) for the die.













						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com


----------



## Drackyr (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm updating the thread with pics I took from the advanced bios, that I finally managed to access. Let's see if anyone can provide some insight as to what I'm looking at, and how to undervolt this. Thank you all in advance


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 4, 2020)

@unclewebb, maybe you can help OP with the available BIOS options? I have no idea what the options are for voltage control.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 4, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> maybe you can help OP


I plan to add this new CPU to ThrottleStop so he can try using that for voltage control.  I should have time on Monday to do that.  

I am not sure where voltage adjustment is hiding in the bios.


----------



## Drackyr (Jan 7, 2020)

Bumping this thread


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 7, 2020)

I was looking for some updated documentation from Intel but they have not publicly released anything that covers these new CPUs.  I will send an updated version of ThrottleStop to you later today.  Without documentation, how it will work for you is anyone's guess.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 7, 2020)

Wow a non UEFI based laptop bios...


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 7, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Wow a non UEFI based laptop bios...


You do know a rich GUI isn't required for UEFI?


----------



## its-my-right (Jan 13, 2020)

Hello, I have a MSI Prestige 15 with Intel 10710U and I am currently able to tweak this CPU with Throttlestop 8.70.6.
@*unclewebb*, what exactly the new version of Throttlestop you are talking about will do better for this cpu ?
If the support of this cpu is better, could you please send me that new version too ?

Thank you


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 13, 2020)

Drackyr said:


> Been trying to install both XTU and Throttlestop, got the ''unsupported CPU'' error with both.





its-my-right said:


> I am currently able to tweak this CPU with Throttlestop 8.70.6.



That is odd because Drackyr told me that ThrottleStop did not work on his Core i7-10710U.  I had a look at the ThrottleStop code and it looked like TS 8.70.6 should work on that CPU.  Intel might not ever release a version of XTU that supports these processors but ThrottleStop works fine.

I sent Drackyr an updated version of ThrottleStop so I could get some feedback.  He asked me several questions and I replied to all of them.  Then I asked to see some screenshots but he never bothered to send me anything.  After that he turned into a ghost and disappeared.  Pretty sad when you go out of your way to help someone and they cannot be bothered to help you with development.  

The new and improved version of ThrottleStop that I sent him should work exactly the same as ThrottleStop 8.70.6 that you are using.  It is possible that the BCLK is reported incorrectly.  Intel might have changed the frequency of one of the internal timers that I have been using.  I think the multipliers are 100% accurate but without seeing any screenshots, hard to say what works and what needs fixing.  Without access to hardware, I have no plans on trying to make ThrottleStop perfect.  Too frustrating.  Voltage control should work OK until Intel releases a microcode update to try and block this feature.  I think Drackyr saw a huge drop in temps on this CPU but I am not sure if it was stable or not.

I will release an updated version of ThrottleStop, probably later today.  Thanks for confirming that ThrottleStop really does work OK on the Core i7-10710U.


----------



## its-my-right (Jan 13, 2020)

Hello,

Too bad you didn't get answers after being working on a specific version of the program for this need.

I can confirm, I am using Throttlestop on my i7 10710u to lower the voltage by 100mv, and I also blocked the multiplier on a fixed value (34) to keep acceptable temperatures on my special profile "encoding", and that works perfectly, the cpu is colder and it is stable.

However, I cannot use the "Limits" button (it is grayed out). But it may not have anything to do with the cpu, this is the first time I am using Throttlestop so maybe it is for another reason that the button is grayed out.

I can send you screenshots if you want, just tell me in which configuration you want them.

(Sorry for the google trading !)


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 13, 2020)

its-my-right said:


> I cannot use the "Limits" button (it is grayed out).


No worries.  That has already been fixed in the updated version.  Thanks for the feedback.

Some time today or tomorrow, I will be working on adding a new iGPU feature for an unrelated CPU.  When that is done, I will post a download link in this forum.  Just post a screenshot of the new version when it is done so other users that end up in this forum will be able to see that ThrottleStop really does work on the Core i7-10710U.


----------



## its-my-right (Jan 14, 2020)

Ok, I will do that 

Edit : Added a screenshot from 8.70.6


----------



## Drackyr (Jan 16, 2020)

I dropped this case eversince I got the parameters set, the temps lowered - and still got throttled. Sorry, I used to have patience with tech devices and now I seem to have lost it.

The monitoring works well as the snaps indicate. It's just quite -not going to curse- useless, you could very well be ingame and all of a sudden the framerates fall by 70%. Couldn't get Riva to monitor ingame, so I'm walking blind.

And that's pretty much it, thank you a bunch unclewebb for your efforts, at this point in my life I'm just so -I'm still not going to curse- over wrestling with -almost there- W10 devices just to get them to do what they're supposed to. 

I'll try to reset the BIOS to factory defaults, I might have touched something at some point.

*tl;dr*:* unclewebb's fix works; I might have screwed up by messing with the bios. 
If you own a 10th gen U processor and are experiencing throttling / "incompatible CPU ERROR" issues, you might be interested in contacting him.*


----------



## its-my-right (Jan 17, 2020)

Thank you for your feedback !

Still, I don't understand hy you had to use an updated version in order to be able to tweak the CPU becase unclewebb said "The new and improved version of ThrottleStop that I sent him should work exactly the same as ThrottleStop 8.70.6 that you are using.".

@unclewebb, do you have an idea when you will have time to release the new version you where talking about ? (I know it will be ready when it will be ready  ).

Thank you !


----------



## Drackyr (Jan 17, 2020)

its-my-right said:


> Thank you for your feedback !
> 
> Still, I don't understand hy you had to use an updated version in order to be able to tweak the CPU becase unclewebb said "The new and improved version of ThrottleStop that I sent him should work exactly the same as ThrottleStop 8.70.6 that you are using.".
> 
> ...


I don't understand either, I swear by the nine divines. All I know is I'd get the "unsupported GPU" error from both XTU and THRSTP.

On a side note, *using the "clock modulation" option by lowering it seems to be another useful tool. Leaving it at 93.75% eradicated all overheating. *There seems to be much to learn from this program.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 17, 2020)

*ThrottleStop 8.74*





						ThrottleStop 874.zip
					






					drive.google.com
				



New Features
- enabled Limit Reasons access for Comet Lake Core i7-10710U.
- added IGPU INI file option to set and lock the iGPU power limit.



its-my-right said:


> I know it will be ready when it will be ready


Guess what?  It is ready.  Always takes me a little longer when I do not have access to hardware.

This version unlocks the Limits button so you should have access to the Limit Reasons window.  This will let you see why your CPU is throttling when stress testing.

@Drackyr - Did you try using the FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits option?  That can make a big difference on some laptops, depending on what a manufacturer leaves unlocked.

When under volting the Intel GPU, you usually have to under volt the iGPU Unslice equally or else this part of your under volt will be ignored.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 17, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> You do know a rich GUI isn't required for UEFI?



Yep, it certainly is UEFI.

You could try turning on XTU support OP.  It's listed in your screenshots.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 17, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> You could try turning on XTU support OP.


The Advanced BIOS might have an option for Intel XTU but I do not think that XTU supports the 10th Gen CPUs with their 15 Watt TDP rating.  



> XTU is only supported on Desktop, High End Mobile, and High End Desktop (HEDT) platforms. XTU is not supported on server, Celeron®, or Intel Atom® Processors.


----------



## Drackyr (Jan 18, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> *ThrottleStop 8.74*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll try it, although I should state that I do make use of the laptop's juice. I'm not sure of whether disabling the turbo will further maim its performance.


----------



## its-my-right (Jan 23, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> *ThrottleStop 8.74*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the updated version !

I managed to get a stable undervolt at -101mv so I have set my undervolt at -96mv.

I'm curious about the "Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits" you talk about, but I'm not sure I understand what it does does exactly. I searched online on forums etc but didn't managed to find a good explanation about it.

Could you please explain it or provide a reference (forums, etc) that talks about this option ?

Thank you !


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 23, 2020)

Intel CPUs use a duplicate set of turbo power limits. The main set can be controlled in the ThrottleStop TPL window.

The secondary set is sometimes set by a driver. I found the best thing to do was to simply lock them so no other software or drivers can interfere with these power limits. This trick does not work on every laptop but it makes a world of difference on some of them. Checking this option is always worth trying.

There is also a third set of turbo power limits. Dell and some MSI laptops are using these. The CPU will check all of these power limits and then use the lowest value. Lower limits results in more throttling.


----------



## its-my-right (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi,

Thank you, I understand it much better now. So, if I am are in search of performance in time, what I understand is I should activate that feature (but maybe it won't do anything because of the third limit, my laptop is an MSI...).

I'm looking at the limits window when encoding a video (200s task) and I'm seeing differents things:
- When setting Turbo max at 34 on six cores, there is no limits reasons and the PKG power is arount 44w (near the PL1 which is 45)
- When setting Turbo max at 35 on six cores, serveral Limits reasons occurs : Thermal (CPU), PL1 (CPU), EDP Other (RING) and sometimes VR Thermal (CPU, GPU and RING). Moreover, the PROCHOT 95° is then ticked whereas the maximum core temp is "only" 89°. Suddenly, the PKG power drops to around 6w for a few seconds (and ratio goes down to 11), then it goes back to 45w and ratio to 35

Since the PL1 is 45w and that value is the long power max, I do not exactly understand why this situation is happening ? Moreover, Intel lists the cTDP to 25w for this CPU, so Is that normal that PL1 is 45w and not 25w ?

Should I change something in the TPL Windows in order to improve things with a Turbo at 35 max ? Or maybe that's a sign I'm attempting to push the CPU too far ? I repasted it, but still.

The Disable & Lock TPL feature is ticked in theses two cases

Thank you very much for your time and availability . The world of CPU tweaking is very exciting !


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 24, 2020)

its-my-right said:


> Intel lists the cTDP to 25w for this CPU, so Is that normal that PL1 is 45w and not 25w ?


That is not normal at all.  You or MSI are really pushing the performance envelope.








						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				



The Core i7-10710U has a TDP rating of 15 Watts.  If you are able to run this CPU up to 45 Watts then you are definitely getting your money's worth out of this CPU.



its-my-right said:


> whereas the maximum core temp is "only" 89°.


There are multiple temperature sensors throughout the CPU package, not just the ones on the individual cores.  It is possible for the package temperature to hit 95°C even though none of the cores are reporting a temperature that high.  A difference of 6°C between the peak core temperature and the peak package temperature is very unusual.  Make sure you scroll down in ThrottleStop so you can see all of the core temps.  Click on the PROCHOT box between tests to clear this throttling indicator.  This box will not be checked again until the peak package temperature reaches 95°C.



its-my-right said:


> the PROCHOT 95° is then ticked


Anytime a check mark appears in this box, this confirms that a temperature sensor somewhere on your CPU package has reached that temperature and the CPU has started thermal throttling to protect itself.  This indicator is more important than any of the peak core temperatures.  The CPU monitors the PROCHOT status continuously.  Most monitoring software is only monitoring the temperature sensors once every second.  That means the peak recorded temperature is not as reliable an indicator compared to the PROCHOT status.  Even if the CPU only hits the peak PROCHOT temperature for a millisecond, this information is automatically recorded and stored in the CPU and is reported by ThrottleStop.

I am not sure what throttling methods your MSI laptop is using.  If you are hitting the PROCHOT temperature then you have reached the wall.  There is no use trying to push further.  It would not be a bad idea at this stage to back off a little so your CPU can avoid hitting the PROCHOT temperature.  I try to avoid thermal throttling. 

In the Options window I would check Add Limit Reasons to Log File.  Turn on the Log File option on the main ThrottleStop screen, do some encoding and when you are finished, exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize the log file.  This will give you a thorough record of your CPU's performance and peak temperature.  You can attach your log file to your next post if you would like me to have a look at it.  You can also copy and paste the data to www.pastebin.com and then post a link here.  Also post some screenshots of how you have ThrottleStop setup.  The more info the better.


----------



## its-my-right (Jan 24, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> That is not normal at all.  You or MSI are really pushing the performance envelope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't set the PL1 to 45w, this is set by MSI in the "Performance" mode they offer in Creator Center app. On the other hand, when I chose "Balanced" mode, Throttlestop shows it starts at 25w then goes down to 15w during encoding.



unclewebb said:


> There are multiple temperature sensors throughout the CPU package, not just the ones on the individual cores.  It is possible for the package temperature to hit 95°C even though none of the cores are reporting a temperature that high.  A difference of 6°C between the peak core temperature and the peak package temperature is very unusual.  Make sure you scroll down in ThrottleStop so you can see all of the core temps.  Click on the PROCHOT box between tests to clear this throttling indicator.  This box will not be checked again until the peak package temperature reaches 95°C.
> 
> 
> Anytime a check mark appears in this box, this confirms that a temperature sensor somewhere on your CPU package has reached that temperature and the CPU has started thermal throttling to protect itself.  This indicator is more important than any of the peak core temperatures.  The CPU monitors the PROCHOT status continuously.  Most monitoring software is only monitoring the temperature sensors once every second.  That means the peak recorded temperature is not as reliable an indicator compared to the PROCHOT status.  Even if the CPU only hits the peak PROCHOT temperature for a millisecond, this information is automatically recorded and stored in the CPU and is reported by ThrottleStop.



Yes, I paid attention to untick PROCHOT between two tests. Your explaination is very interesting, so it's an even more important indicator that I thought. Unfortunately, with the quick tests i just did, i was not able to reproduce the 6° temperature difference between peak core and peak package, maybe it's my fault and at that time I forgot to untick PROCHOT.



unclewebb said:


> I am not sure what throttling methods your MSI laptop is using.  If you are hitting the PROCHOT temperature then you have reached the wall.  There is no use trying to push further.  It would not be a bad idea at this stage to back off a little so your CPU can avoid hitting the PROCHOT temperature.  I try to avoid thermal throttling.
> 
> In the Options window I would check Add Limit Reasons to Log File.  Turn on the Log File option on the main ThrottleStop screen, do some encoding and when you are finished, exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize the log file.  This will give you a thorough record of your CPU's performance and peak temperature.  You can attach your log file to your next post if you would like me to have a look at it.  You can also copy and paste the data to www.pastebin.com and then post a link here.  Also post some screenshots of how you have ThrottleStop setup.  The more info the better.



I've made Three tests:

In all of theses 3 tests, the undervolting settings are the following (checked stable by running a lot of times different TS BENCH without errors):

Core and cache : -95mv
iGPU, iGPU unsclice, System agent : -50mv

1 - Undervolt only - Results:

PROCHOT 95 ticked
Core max temp : 93°
encode time : 202s
Throttlestop logs : https://pastebin.com/raw/nGnQEhgX

2 - Undervolt + Ratio Turbo Max 35 - Results:

PROCHOT 95 not ticked
Core max temp : 90°
encode time : 202s
Throttlestop logs : https://pastebin.com/raw/expAXqmB

3 - Undervolt + Ratio Turbo Max 34 - Results:

PROCHOT 95 not ticked
Core max temp : 84°
encode time : 205s
Throttlestop logs : https://pastebin.com/raw/FTafVZJQ

So I think I will stay with the 3rd profile but still I'm curious what exactly is limiting 1st and 2nd profiles.

I also made screenshots of Throttlestop settings:









If you're willing to analyse this, thank you again


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 24, 2020)

its-my-right said:


> I didn't set the PL1 to 45w, this is set by MSI in the "Performance" mode


It is not a good idea to have the MSI Creator Center app and ThrottleStop both trying to control your power limits.  If two different programs are writing different information to the same turbo power limit register, the results might be inconsistent.  The CPU will not know what program to listen to.  Sometimes ThrottleStop might be in control of your CPU and sometimes the Creator Center might be in charge.  Whatever program checks and writes to the power limit register the most often will win control of your CPU.  If you do not want ThrottleStop to be in charge, in the TPL window, do not check the two options, Turbo Boost Long Power Max and Turbo Boost Short Power Max.  This might allow you to run ThrottleStop without it interfering with the MSI control software.

If you want ThrottleStop to be in charge, do not run MSI Creator Center.  If you are happy running both programs together and you do not see any serious conflicts then continue on with what you are doing.  Just be aware of any fighting between these two.  

Your log file shows the problem you are having.  When the Multi column (CPU multiplier) drops down to 11.00, look in the far right column to find out why.  It shows VRTEMP which is the temperature of your voltage regulator.  The voltage regulator is overheating and instantly dropping the CPU multiplier and speed down to less than one third compared to normal.  If you were playing a game or doing something important, you would instantly notice this huge drop.  It is definitely a good idea to lower your CPU speed a little to avoid triggering this type of throttling.  Unless you find some magic way to get the voltage regulator temps under control, this is your wall.  Step away from the wall and you should be OK.  Locking the maximum multiplier to 34 allows the CPU to get up close to this wall without any signs of severe VRTEMP throttling in your log file.  

One thing I noticed is that during your testing, your battery was being charged.  This could be part of the reason why VRTEMP throttling was being triggered.  If your battery is fully charged, perhaps you can run a slightly higher multiplier without triggering the severe VRTEMP throttling that you would like to avoid.

Thanks for posting so much useful information.  I usually have to beg to get that much info.  One minor thing I noticed is that in the Options window, you have the AC Profile and the Battery Profile both set to profile 3.  I would think that if a person was going to use this feature, they would probably want different settings (different profiles) depending on whether the CPU is plugged in or running on battery power.



its-my-right said:


> If you're willing to analyse this


Always willing to analyse some data.  Many users do not realize just how good a tool ThrottleStop is when it comes to trying to understand throttling problems.  Providing lots of info not only helps me but it is going to help others with similar problems.  Many owners, especially Dell owners, are going to be envious that you can run your Core i7-10710U with its 15 Watt TDP rating at 45 Watts without burning down your house! Good work.


----------



## navjack27 (Jan 25, 2020)

Mind if I jump in here?

I have the MSI Prestige 15 A10SC and see exactly the same CPU behavior that its-my-right has been talking about. I haven't installed Throttlestop yet, or well, I did install it a bit after when I first got this laptop but soon realized I wasn't able to replicate any of the previous good scores I got in Cinebench and other benchmarks before I installed Throttlestop so I did a system restore to stock and yeah. I've just stuck with using the MSI Creator Center to change power states (since there are also zero Windows based power settings, this stuff is really 'locked down' and complex integration I guess) and HWINFO to monitor things when I need to. MSI ships the computer with a -0.065v IA voltage offset and a -0.065v cache offset but I was able to get away with more offset before I restored my OS. I just don’t think its worth fussing about with the tight system integration to get that.

I will add that its so strange how almost nothing knows what the 10710U CPUID is. Nothing knows what the iGPU is. Its like Intel didn’t prepare anyone for these chips.

EDIT: I'm slowly but surely working on a review of this laptop for my website. Just gotta get done the multiple part review of the 3950X first.

EDIT EDIT: 45w does burn the house down at 95c steady LOL but it doesn't bother me, I just use the box for the laptop as a little stand for it.


----------



## its-my-right (Jan 25, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> It is not a good idea to have the MSI Creator Center app and ThrottleStop both trying to control your power limits.  If two different programs are writing different information to the same turbo power limit register, the results might be inconsistent.  The CPU will not know what program to listen to.  Sometimes ThrottleStop might be in control of your CPU and sometimes the Creator Center might be in charge.  Whatever program checks and writes to the power limit register the most often will win control of your CPU.  If you do not want ThrottleStop to be in charge, in the TPL window, do not check the two options, Turbo Boost Long Power Max and Turbo Boost Short Power Max.  This might allow you to run ThrottleStop without it interfering with the MSI control software.
> 
> If you want ThrottleStop to be in charge, do not run MSI Creator Center.  If you are happy running both programs together and you do not see any serious conflicts then continue on with what you are doing.  Just be aware of any fighting between these two.


I feel stupid because I didn't even think that could cause issues, but yeah, it seems totally logical know that you talk about it. However I've made some tests and it does not seem to interfere, meaning I've got consistent results with Throttlestop when creator center is launched or not. But to maximize safety, I think I'm going to prevent creator center from launching at startup (I don't really use it so...).



unclewebb said:


> Your log file shows the problem you are having.  When the Multi column (CPU multiplier) drops down to 11.00, look in the far right column to find out why.  It shows VRTEMP which is the temperature of your voltage regulator.  The voltage regulator is overheating and instantly dropping the CPU multiplier and speed down to less than one third compared to normal.  If you were playing a game or doing something important, you would instantly notice this huge drop.  It is definitely a good idea to lower your CPU speed a little to avoid triggering this type of throttling.  Unless you find some magic way to get the voltage regulator temps under control, this is your wall.  Step away from the wall and you should be OK.  Locking the maximum multiplier to 34 allows the CPU to get up close to this wall without any signs of severe VRTEMP throttling in your log file.


I realized that those tests where done in a 18° room. I did thoses tests again in a 21° room and VRTEMP is showing as a limit with multiplier set to 34 . When I repasted the laptop, I under-estimated the importance of thermal pads and I've chosen cheap noname ones. I will repaste it again with Gelid extreme ones to see if that can decrease the VRTEMP.
By the way, is it dangerous if VRTEMP is limiting too much ? I mean, is it possible the VRMs could burn or is it 100% sure the cpu will drop down the multiplier in order to cool them ?



unclewebb said:


> One thing I noticed is that during your testing, your battery was being charged.  This could be part of the reason why VRTEMP throttling was being triggered.  If your battery is fully charged, perhaps you can run a slightly higher multiplier without triggering the severe VRTEMP throttling that you would like to avoid.


Unfortunately, I tried with a 100% charged battery and that didn't change anything .



unclewebb said:


> Thanks for posting so much useful information.  I usually have to beg to get that much info.  One minor thing I noticed is that in the Options window, you have the AC Profile and the Battery Profile both set to profile 3.  I would think that if a person was going to use this feature, they would probably want different settings (different profiles) depending on whether the CPU is plugged in or running on battery power.
> 
> 
> Always willing to analyse some data.  Many users do not realize just how good a tool ThrottleStop is when it comes to trying to understand throttling problems.  Providing lots of info not only helps me but it is going to help others with similar problems.  Many owners, especially Dell owners, are going to be envious that you can run your Core i7-10710U with its 15 Watt TDP rating at 45 Watts without burning down your house! Good work.


Yes at the moment I've not totally decide the best profile I'm willing to use for battery mode, so by default I've set AC and battery to the same profile .

By the way, can I ask why you choose to limit profiles to 4 ? I was planning maybe one for games, one for heavy demanding tasks (like encoding), one for battery, one for low battery, and a default as a failsafe for example, but that makes 5 so I guess I will do in an other way .

Thank you again, and don't hesitate if you need more specific infos !

By the way I've read somewhere on the internet that you may release a paid version of TS someday, do you still consider that ? That would be a good way to thank you for your work on this soft !



navjack27 said:


> Mind if I jump in here?
> 
> I have the MSI Prestige 15 A10SC and see exactly the same CPU behavior that its-my-right has been talking about. I haven't installed Throttlestop yet, or well, I did install it a bit after when I first got this laptop but soon realized I wasn't able to replicate any of the previous good scores I got in Cinebench and other benchmarks before I installed Throttlestop so I did a system restore to stock and yeah. I've just stuck with using the MSI Creator Center to change power states (since there are also zero Windows based power settings, this stuff is really 'locked down' and complex integration I guess) and HWINFO to monitor things when I need to. MSI ships the computer with a -0.065v IA voltage offset and a -0.065v cache offset but I was able to get away with more offset before I restored my OS. I just don’t think its worth fussing about with the tight system integration to get that.
> 
> ...


Is HWinfo reporting those offsets ? Mine isn't reporting any offset when Throttlestop is not launched.
Yeah, It's getting hot for me too and I have to lock the multiplier down in order not to reach the 95° limit at 45w ! But considering how thin this machine is, I think it's performance is quite impressive ! I will definitely read your review when you're done with it, but personally I'm very happy with this device


----------



## navjack27 (Jan 25, 2020)

its-my-right said:


> Is HWinfo reporting those offsets ? Mine isn't reporting any offset when Throttlestop is not launched.



Yup, after that clean install I did hwinfo shows those voltage offsets. I am wondering if the authorized 3rd party seller I bought it from, HIDEVOLUTION on Newegg, has anything to do with it though. They also apparently put on some name brand thermal paste. But that was only a meh extra compared to the bigger drive and extra RAM that was also added.

Oh and you really might want to think again about preventing Creator Center from running. It directly interfaces with the firmware and just does stuff that you can't do with anything else.


----------



## woodpecker (Feb 16, 2020)

I'm also seeing this VR Thermal causing my Prestige 15 to throttle (4k/32GB/1TB model), undervolting seems to have no effect on VR Thermal, has anyone found a cure for this? If I lock the 6 core multipler to around 31-33 it will stop the VR throttle as mentioned above, anyone re-pasted/padded the VRs? Don't really want to take it apart...


----------



## JJones0207 (Feb 19, 2020)

I had a somewhat similar problem on my clevo/sager laptop. I have pasted a post I made on another forum regarding the issue. Makes me think this is exactly ur issue because while under load ur wattage is dropping (usually imo due to temps).
In my experience the CPU throttling issues that were occurring on our laptops & probably other notebook models as well, are related to Intel's DPTF (Dynamic Platform Thermal Framework) software and its respective drivers. (I believe there are three drivers associated with the Intel dptf software).

Windows (can have these drivers built in or downloaded through updates) so they may be installed by default with users having installed it.
The later versions of DPTF are even more aggressive in their CPU throttling. I removed the driver using the Autoruns software. But it may also be found in the windows device manager under 'software components'. These are for sure methods of removing the driver and I recommend using them in conjunction with the next method. The next way is a simpler method especially for non-advanced users but im not 100% sure it will fully remove the driver thus it may not resolve the issue. But its definitely worth a try.

Just uninstall Intel DPTF (Dynamic Platform Thermal Framework) from 'add/remove programs' in Window's control panel. Sometimes it is found under the name 'Intel Dynamic Tuning' in more recent versions. After removing the driver I know longer have any issues of the Intel DPTF dynamically changing the PL1 to well under the 45 watt limit (I have the 9th gen i7). Sometimes downclocking all the way down to a PL1 of 35W on a 45W rated processor, making benchmark scores look horrible.

Do your research on the software, as it does serve a purpose in keeping thermals down by regulating clocks, voltage, & the throttling boost to protect components. But the CPU natively has throttle regulation built in to prevent going higher then the max temp. Nevertheless, you don't want to cause long-term degradation by running high temps. I monitor my temps & clocks while gaming heavily anyway.


----------



## woodpecker (Feb 19, 2020)

JJones0207 said:


> Just uninstall Intel DPTF (Dynamic Platform Thermal Framework) from 'add/remove programs' in Window's control panel. Sometimes it is found under the name 'Intel Dynamic Tuning' in more recent versions.



Thanks for the reply, I cannot find that installed in add/remove programs or software components, checking with Autoruns I don't see anything like that installed


----------



## JJones0207 (Feb 28, 2020)

woodpecker said:


> Thanks for the reply, I cannot find that installed in add/remove programs or software components, checking with Autoruns I don't see anything like that installed


Type intel under the Drivers tab in Autoruns, and see if you see it. (verses searching through the everything tab). The entry name would be dptf_acpi, eist, and one more possible driver I cant remember off the top of my head. Usually comes pre-installed, but its possible that's not the issue though. Just sounded identical to the issue I was having. I would also ensure you have all drivers installed for your device from your devices OEM, MSI usually will have them on there site.
Are you using throttlestop? Are your clocks maxed out or do they downclock when not under load. Sounds like its running at max clock speeds which might contribute to your thermal issues. Maybe generalize your google search to others experiencing issues with that model and thermals


----------



## will1234go (May 15, 2020)

Drackyr said:


> Been trying to install both XTU and Throttlestop, got the ''unsupported CPU'' error with both. My CPU is hitting the 80s while gaming, no bueno. The CPU is -conveniently- placed inside the chassis of a Prestige 14.
> 
> Any ideas? Thank you all in advance.


you can not undervolt the new 10th gen CPUs because of the new plunderVolt vulnerability check it out here https://plundervolt.com/ the underVolt is disabled and you need to check if your laptop manufacturer has the intel xtu option in the advanced section of the bios this applies to 6th 7th 8th 9th 10th gen Intel CPUs but undervolting is only disabled on the 10th gen⚠ ( Do this At your own Risk)


----------



## unclewebb (May 15, 2020)

will1234go said:


> you can not undervolt the new 10th gen CPUs


It was already shown in this thread that *YES* you can undervolt 10th Gen mobile CPUs.









						No Undervolting Options for Intel 10710U?
					

Been trying to install both XTU and Throttlestop, got the ''unsupported CPU'' error with both. My CPU is hitting the 80s while gaming, no bueno. The CPU is -conveniently- placed inside the chassis of a Prestige 14.  Any ideas? Thank you all in advance.




					www.techpowerup.com
				






will1234go said:


> but undervolting is only disabled on the 10th gen


Please stop posting in multiple threads that you cannot undervolt a 10th Gen CPU. It is not true at all.

These new mobile processors perform fantastic. People will be afraid to buy one if they listen to your advice.



http://imgur.com/NQHgK5G


----------



## woodpecker (May 15, 2020)

will1234go said:


> you can not undervolt the new 10th gen CPUs because of the new plunderVolt vulnerability check it out here https://plundervolt.com/ the underVolt is disabled and you need to check if your laptop manufacturer has the intel xtu option in the advanced section of the bios this applies to 6th 7th 8th 9th 10th gen Intel CPUs but undervolting is only disabled on the 10th gen⚠ ( Do this At your own Risk)



Absolute rubbish, my MSI Prestige 15 undervolts perfectly with its 10th Gen i7


----------



## Esurient (May 17, 2020)

Idk if OPs question was answered but in the bios just enable overclocking and XTU interface. 

Then install/open XTU and you should be able to undervolt. Currently I am only aware of MSI laptops having the ability to undervolt through the advanced bios, e.g. the GS76 or whatever its called now.


----------



## Drackyr (May 18, 2020)

I'm back in order to report a 0xc000007b error as I attempt a clean re-install.

First, it asked for mfc120u.dll
Now, the aforementioned error pops up.

I'll be thankful for any and all advice.

EDIT Ok appears to be fixable, I'll be attpempting a fix.


----------



## unclewebb (May 18, 2020)

Drackyr said:


> I'll be attempting a fix.


Install the 2013 Visual C++ drivers, *both *x86 and x64 if you have a 64 bit operating system.



			https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4032938/update-for-visual-c-2013-redistributable-package
		


You can also install all of them if you like but only 2013 is needed for ThrottleStop.









						Visual C++ Redistributable Runtimes All-in-One (Nov 2022) Download
					

This archive contains the latest version (Nov 2022) of all VCRedist Visual Studio C++ runtimes, installable with a single click by running the includ




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Drackyr (May 19, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Install the 2013 Visual C++ drivers, *both *x86 and x64 if you have a 64 bit operating system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't work...

EDIT worked. People should be reminded to use the link you provided, Microsoft's own site c++ update wasn't helping.


----------



## teeym (May 20, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Please stop posting in multiple threads that you cannot undervolt a 10th Gen CPU. It is not true at all.
> 
> These new mobile processors perform fantastic. People will be afraid to buy one if they listen to your advice.
> 
> ...



Hi, I'm new to undervolting. I acquired a unit of MSI Prestige 15 after reading some good reviews about it. Been checking around the net on way to push as much performance from it as possible.

I'm trying ThrottleStop to lower down the CPU temperature now. Is there an .INI configuration template that you able to share for this processor? BTW, I'm living in Tropika country, room temperature is usually around 30-31 Celsius. It's hot and humid over here...


----------



## eduds (May 24, 2020)

Hi everyone
I'm trying to undervolt a 10th gen i5-1035g7 using throttlestop 8.74, it doesn't seems to be doing anything, the offsets are not changing
I see some of you did it with the 10710U, is it possible with my processor too?


----------



## unclewebb (May 24, 2020)

@eduds - Many computers are blocking CPU voltage control due to an Intel microcode udpate. Your CPU supports voltage control but this might have been blocked by your motherboard BIOS. If you need CPU voltage control, try installing a previous BIOS version.


----------



## lutonhack (May 31, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> @eduds - Many computers are blocking CPU voltage control due to an Intel microcode udpate. Your CPU supports voltage control but this might have been blocked by your motherboard BIOS. If you need CPU voltage control, try installing a previous BIOS version.



Hi everybody, and hi users of a i7 10710U.

My lifebook l50g was update a few days ago and i lost the possibility of make it undervolting. @unclewebb is right 

I was searching to downgrade the bios but i have not luck.

Is there a possibility to change this block on bios?


----------



## lutonhack (Jun 12, 2020)

Hi. Anyone knows something about this block? I can't rollback the bios update. 

@unclewebb, can you make a little magic?


----------



## Assimilator (Jun 12, 2020)

lutonhack said:


> Hi. Anyone knows something about this block? I can't rollback the bios update.
> 
> @unclewebb, can you make a little magic?



There is nothing he can do about this. You, however, can contact your laptop manufacturer and explain to them the situation and ask them to resolve it.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 12, 2020)

lutonhack said:


> can you make a little magic?


No magic solution from me. You need to find a way to go back to the previous BIOS.


----------

